
Burnout and Twitter fatigue - transcranial
https://nolanlawson.com/2017/08/23/burnout-and-twitter-fatigue/
======
petraeus
don't use twitter, problem solved

------
boyce
Mastodon has really done the unthinkable for me - made me hope twitter
survives. Anyone still on there can stay there.

